

Level Up Your 404, 500, and Maintenance Pages - dannyolinsky
http://blog.statuspage.io/level-up-your-400-500-maintenance-pages

======
Achshar
Why not whip my own 5 line css3 error page? Unless I want to make a dino
jumping over cactus game, I don't need a complex error page.

------
jrochkind1
The phrase "level up" makes me nauseous.

~~~
brandonmenc
Look, we're gamifying work so that you won't notice being there 80 hours a
week.

------
amelius
I'm looking for a technique to redirect traffic from port 80 to a maintenance
page (on a different port) as soon and as long as port 80 is not bound, on
Linux.

~~~
mrsteveman1
Why the hard requirement to monitor port binding? Isn't HAProxy sufficient to
do what you need? It can do maintenance page redirection if none of its
backends are available.

~~~
amelius
Thanks! This could be a solution. But to be honest, I was actually hoping that
the automatic redirection could be done with something as simple as an entry
in iptables.

------
dapatil
Pretty cool way to capture leads. I hope you guys post the results of this
experiment on growthhackers

~~~
stevenklein
That's actually a really good idea I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!

~~~
zedadex
Incidentally, what do you think about dynamic favicons [1]? They're a fairly
simple feature to implement, but a useful one. In your case, they'd let
otherwise-useless favicons be status indicators themselves (which makes sense
for anyone opening/refreshing a tab anyway) if they so chose.

Plus, it'd let your users promote their branding (upvote/downvote icons in
that specific case) which is a win-win.

At minimum, some custom title text ('[user's main offering] is up'/'down' etc)
would make a lot of sense, but I really think the favicons are simple enough
(both to implement and to understand) and visible enough to be worth it too -
it'd allow for at-a-glance uptime information [2].

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ideasfortheadmins/comments/36w2s3/ha...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ideasfortheadmins/comments/36w2s3/have_the_vote_favicon_on_redditstatuscom_change/)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/Ifyn1PF.png](http://i.imgur.com/Ifyn1PF.png)

------
captn3m0
You need to fix the HN link after the wizard ends.

